# Wild camping in Spain



## Karin (Aug 9, 2015)

We have been to watch Le Tour de France over the years and have always been able to wild camp for a few days close to the route. For the first time, this year, we fancy going to the Vuelta in Spain. Has anyone done this and did you manage to wild camp near the route?


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Can't advise on wild camping but if you have a route map then look up some Aires which may be near the route, such as Vitoria-Gasteiz which is where one stage finishes and has a good are in the city-centre, then if you can't wild camp then you have aires to fall back on. Here's a Spanish website for aires:Areas de Servicios


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

In general you will be ok Wild camping in Spain. 
However in many areas now ,in particular coastal tourist spots you may be moved on by the Police.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

We've wild camped successfully in Spain for many years and think the basics are simple.

Be courteous and be careful to park where you think you won't upset anyone.
Hang out by the beach in the daytime but overnight back off the front.
If you're near residential areas forget the genny, it might play havoc with their TV reception!
and always be prepared to smile sweetly and move on if the police ask you to.

With a bit of luck, they'll mostly say tomorrow will be ok!


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

We very regularly wild camp (overnight park up) all over Spain. It's legal here except right on coast edge and in national parks. 
Very very very rarely you might come across a local policia officer (they are actually just town hall employees rather than part of a specific national force) who doesn't know that. Just stay polite and keep smiling and do as he asks if you don't speak Spanish well enough to argue.


----------

